# Buying Live Sand



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I was wondering are there different grades of live sand? I have been looking around at different websites but it seems like most of the just have one type available. 
Thanks,
BurlyBear


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is this what you mean? original grade and oolite grain size?
Marine Substrates: Ocean Direct Caribbean Live Sand at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

That’s kind of what I mean but I know there is live rock from different areas that have different colors and organism and I just wondered if there was anything similar with live sand or if is all about the same. It seems like the price varies a lot website to website so I thought there might be a difference in quality. Thanks for taking the time to answer.
BurlyBear


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Try caribsea.com it has a lot of different types of live sand from the carribean and special sands for different types of fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO it doesnt matter, alot of the "live" part of the sand will colonize from whats in/on your live rock. just avoid crushed coral, it traps debris and detritus causing problems.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help.
BurlyBear


----------

